# Clarification on education attestation



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I hope someone can help. I need to go to the British Council to attest my highest education achieved in UK. I have been told that the original certificate will be stamped. Can someone advise if the certificate will get stamped on the front or at the back of the certificate as it will be a real shame to see a stamp on the golden University logo while hanging back my PGD on the wall!!!!


----------



## garry79 (Sep 5, 2013)

Get a copy signed by a notary to confirm it is a copy of the original and then get that stamped.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Or just get another original copy of your degree from your alma mater, might cost some money but you'll have a pristine version to frame etc ...


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

garry79 said:


> Get a copy signed by a notary to confirm it is a copy of the original and then get that stamped.


Thanks!!!Notary in UAE or in UK??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Notary in the country it was issued in. Actually, I'm not quite sure what you have been told is correct. First, you need to get the copy approved as being genuine by a solicitor, then it has to go to either the Home Office or Foreign and Commonwealth (can't remember which to be honest) and then the UAE Embassy in London. There are companies that handle all this for you. Google Blair Consular Services. I used them and found them to be very efficient but there are loads of others.


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Notary in the country it was issued in. Actually, I'm not quite sure what you have been told is correct. First, you need to get the copy approved as being genuine by a solicitor, then it has to go to either the Home Office or Foreign and Commonwealth (can't remember which to be honest) and then the UAE Embassy in London. There are companies that handle all this for you. Google Blair Consular Services. I used them and found them to be very efficient but there are loads of others.


the problem is that I am in UAE now and certainly I am not going there just for my diploma...I have called the British Council and I had the procedure explained. However I wanted to get some kind of feedback from the forum or any personal experience and see if I can request to have it stamped at the back. Never mind.....I have just to make peace with myself to have my diploma messed up by an awful stamp!!!:mmph:


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

I can check but I remember my High School diploma was stamped in the back lol I was a bit mad too, but at least it wasn't in the front.


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

VWCefiro said:


> I can check but I remember my High School diploma was stamped in the back lol I was a bit mad too, but at least it wasn't in the front.


lol thanks I know I am too picky.....or probably I am just getting old....


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

No problem lol it will be framed and one day taken off to tell your kids how painful it was to get those pretty stamps lol which took most of my stay here just for studying an associate degree 

but I'll check again if it has a mark or two in my Diploma 

and if you need any help PM me I'll try my best from my side since I graduated in the US and it might differ from the UK process. lol


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ask the BC if they can recommend a lawyer here that is allowed to do it.


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

VWCefiro said:


> No problem lol it will be framed and one day taken off to tell your kids how painful it was to get those pretty stamps lol which took most of my stay here just for studying an associate degree
> 
> but I'll check again if it has a mark or two in my Diploma
> 
> and if you need any help PM me I'll try my best from my side since I graduated in the US and it might differ from the UK process. lol


AhAhAh!!! You are right, it is indeed painful. An email to the uni admi could save all this hassle!!!!
Anyway for whom it may require the info:
I have been to the British Council (Dubai) today. I have handed my PGD. They copied it and sent an email to the body who will confirm my diploma achievement. I had to sign some papers so the person who will be picking up the diploma on my behalf (in case I am not available) and when all is ready (approx 10 working days and will be advised via email or mob) I need to bring my original certificate back so they can stamp it......ah!!bring your passports too as ID number is required on the forms.
Ciao


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Netta said:


> AhAhAh!!! You are right, it is indeed painful. An email to the uni admi could save all this hassle!!!!
> Anyway for whom it may require the info:
> I have been to the British Council (Dubai) today. I have handed my PGD. They copied it and sent an email to the body who will confirm my diploma achievement. I had to sign some papers so the person who will be picking up the diploma on my behalf (in case I am not available) and when all is ready (approx 10 working days and will be advised via email or mob) I need to bring my original certificate back so they can stamp it......ah!!bring your passports too as ID number is required on the forms.
> Ciao


lol it is unlike back home here it's papers and stamps plus visits, but after all that is done it gets easy here with just renewals or nothing 

but seeing what you have done today everything seems right in the end it goes to the Ministry of Education for final approval and yes you need your passport, original and added papers and if your on visit visa you must exit and come back some money also for that stamp 

I basically had to get a Equivalency Letter to be able to study here and had my papers sent out twice cause I need more approvals form some areas so finally instead of me doing all the work in confusion I found a company that did it for me and finally on the opening day I got myself in to the college 

anyways I hope everything goes well on your part and good luck on the attestation


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Ask the BC if they can recommend a lawyer here that is allowed to do it.


Hello BedouGirl,
Thank you for your suggestion but at the end I had to send all docs to UK.
I must say Chapeau to the British Consulate that in less than 20 minutes sent me all the procedure via email. I have paid a company (Talent) in Dubai to deal with everything. They were fast and professional. In less than 10 days the certificate was in my hands ready for my security clearance. 
Just to laugh...As I also have a BAA achieved in Italy, I sent at same time an email to the Italian embassy but I am still waiting for a reply....:frusty:


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

garry79 said:


> Get a copy signed by a notary to confirm it is a copy of the original and then get that stamped.


This, this and this. I was very confused myself and thought first off (correctly as it turned out) that I needed a notarized photocopy, so I went to the notary, county clerk's office, and NY Secretary of State(paying all the fees of course), then I saw someone online (might have been in this forum) saying no, it has to be the original, so I duplicated all the steps with the original... Then when it came to the US Dept of State step I called the ProEx company who handles these attestations and they said they ALWAYS authenticate photocopies, not originals, and they have handled a large number of them for ADEC(my employer), so I take their word for it.

Now don't go and get fingerprinted and request an FBI background check when your employer doesn't need it, like I did.... Even if the #$%^ recruiter tells you to get it... That was a waste of time and money though I will be bringing it with the rest of my papers 'just in case'


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Netta said:


> Hello BedouGirl, Thank you for your suggestion but at the end I had to send all docs to UK. I must say Chapeau to the British Consulate that in less than 20 minutes sent me all the procedure via email. I have paid a company (Talent) in Dubai to deal with everything. They were fast and professional. In less than 10 days the certificate was in my hands ready for my security clearance. Just to laugh...As I also have a BAA achieved in Italy, I sent at same time an email to the Italian embassy but I am still waiting for a reply....:frusty:


Happy to hear it's been sorted Netta.


----------

